# postgresql84-contrib install error



## dougs (Oct 28, 2011)

Another postgresql install error- this time it's related to the postgresql84-contrib.


```
corvus-root@/usr/local/lib/perl5# portmaster postgresql-contrib-8.4.8

<...snip...>

gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-contrib/work/postgresql-8.4.9/contrib/oid2name'
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -fno-strict-aliasing
 -fwrapv -I../../src/interfaces/libpq -I. -I../../src/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -I/usr/local/include
 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include  -c -o oid2name.o oid2name.c
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -fno-strict-aliasing
 -fwrapv oid2name.o -L../../src/port -lpgport -L../../src/interfaces/libpq -lpq -L../../src/port -L/usr/local/lib
 -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib  -L/usr/local/lib -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-R'/usr/local/lib'
 -lpgport -lxslt -lxml2 -lssl -lcrypto -lz -lreadline -lcrypt -lm  -o oid2name
/usr/local/lib/libpq.so: undefined reference to `gss_import_name'
/usr/local/lib/libpq.so: undefined reference to `gss_release_name'
/usr/local/lib/libpq.so: undefined reference to `gss_delete_sec_context'
/usr/local/lib/libpq.so: undefined reference to `gss_display_status'
/usr/local/lib/libpq.so: undefined reference to `gss_release_buffer'
/usr/local/lib/libpq.so: undefined reference to `gss_init_sec_context'
/usr/local/lib/libpq.so: undefined reference to `GSS_C_NT_HOSTBASED_SERVICE'
gmake[1]: *** [oid2name] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-contrib/work/postgresql-8.4.9/contrib/oid2name'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-contrib.

===>>> make failed for databases/postgresql84-contrib
===>>> Aborting update


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> databases/postgresql84-contrib 

corvus-root@/usr/local/lib/perl5#
```

I googled around for resolutions to this error and was unable to find any. Why is this happening? And more importantly, how can this be resolved? For what it's worth, I am seeing this on two FreeBSD 8.2 servers.

~Doug


----------

